# Meteor shower + Celeste (Communication Error AGAIN)



## Arckaniel (May 11, 2020)

Hi, unfortunately a communication error occured, anyone who's in my island at the time it happened please dm me so I could send you the Dodo code first...

I'll have to find Celeste again first since she respawned...

So it's my third day of meteor shower here in my island, like idk how it happened but it did, so I'm sharing the blessing to you guys...

If you want to visit here's the queue:
N/A for a while
PLEASE only leave the queue if you already left the island, thank you

Tips in NMT are greatly appreciated (not required tho, just saving up for villager hunting)
DIYs good as well (or bells for house expansion; actually anything's good lol)

Bam is also crafting a Kettlebell as well if you'd like that (he's on the left beach near airport)

Also last reminders:
PLEASE only leave thru airport, thank you


----------



## MarkySharky (May 11, 2020)

Wow the load time to get to your island was crazy! 

edit: so pleased to get the space shuttle DIY!!


----------



## Arckaniel (May 11, 2020)

Ahahaha I know it took quite some time but at least you were able to connect xD


----------



## MarkySharky (May 11, 2020)

Is the meteor shower ongoing at the moment?


----------



## Arckaniel (May 11, 2020)

Yes it is


----------



## MarkySharky (May 11, 2020)

Is it possible to wish on stars on someone else's island or do you need me to move on?



Arckaniel said:


> Yes it is


----------



## Arckaniel (May 11, 2020)

Wishing on the stars is ok


----------



## DairyCupid (May 11, 2020)

Hi! Is this still active? I keep getting an error when I try connect to ur island


----------



## Arckaniel (May 11, 2020)

Yes it is, unfortunately I think it's because it's clogged atm that's why


----------



## DairyCupid (May 11, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> Yes it is, unfortunately I think it's because it's clogged atm that's why


Its all good! I'll wait a little bit before trying again, don't wanna overwhelm ur island! :3c


----------



## Arckaniel (May 11, 2020)

Ok hope you can connect soon  I'll be open for quite some time


----------



## nyx~ (May 11, 2020)

Hi I've tried to come like 10 times now and I keep getting an interference...


----------



## Arckaniel (May 11, 2020)

People are still entering the island I think that's why unfortunately


----------



## MarkySharky (May 11, 2020)

Thank you so much for this by the way. Sorry I've been hanging around wishing on stars!!


----------



## Arckaniel (May 11, 2020)

np, and that's cool ahahahaha


----------



## MarkySharky (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Romaki (May 11, 2020)

Looks like someone left the queue but is still on the island, I couldn't join until I was second-last as an island visitor. ^^


----------



## Arckaniel (May 11, 2020)

Yeah I think so too if that's the case


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 11, 2020)

It looks like it booted me from the queue but I'm still on the island. I'll take off so that resolves. 

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

I hope that helped a little, I think you may want to try a reset on the turnip exchange at some point because it took me about ten minutes to get in myself so the queue might be off anyways.  Not sure,  but thanks so much for having me!


----------



## Arckaniel (May 11, 2020)

you're welcome, hope you enjoyed yourbstay, and thanks for the hybrids


----------



## lauren1 (May 11, 2020)

Aw  connection lost. I didn’t get my DIY or my tip


----------



## Arckaniel (May 11, 2020)

Fixed but won't be sharing the code here for a while so the people who got affected could come visit first, good news is that Celeste is now at the airport so no vaulting pole needed lol.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

It happened again AHHH, will resend codes to people who DM'ed me


----------

